# simple anubias layout



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Here's a little tank that just hit the 2 year mark. Nothing too special, just a simple, low-maintenance client-pleaser. Not too much to say about it, just had a few pics at hand from the forthcoming book.


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Picture please! =D


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

It should be there now-- 2 images.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

That's very nice! My "Anubias tank" isn't quite finished yet. Wow. 2 years?


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

I like the tank, i like the setting of it, the second photo has been well executed, i can appreciate the balanceing act between the light in the tank, the daylight coming in the windows behind it and the light in the room itself, you have done it well.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

There we go.

Another beautiful layout, Jeff. I love the setting.

My favorite part of this layout is the well aged, timeless look of the hardscaping all covered in moss and Anubias.

Carlos


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yup Jeff, nothing much to say about it except beautiful. I'm constantly impressed with your ability to grow healthy and clear Anubias. What's your trick? I'm going to buy the book regardless but would you tell me now?


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks all. That room shot was a tricky one indeed. I ended up using this awesome function in Photoshop CS2 called "Merge to HDR" to achieve the dynamic range balance. Only problem with it is you do lose the fish, but here the idea is show the aquarium in relation to the space. Doing photography for a image-driven book really challenged me to find ways to capture a difficult subject-- the aquarium in an architectural setting. I learned there's an unwritten rule among architectural photograhers-- if there's an aquarium in a space- AVOID IT! That's sad, but somewhat understandable. 

Phil-- I don't have any special tricks for Anubias. I just don't let any algae leaves hang around for long. This is a fairly low-light tank-- just 3- 20watt 10K, but I have Anubias under HQI and they do well too. It's not a plant I give much thought to in terms of special care-- I use so because it requires no special care!


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thank you Jeff.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

jsenske said:


> Thanks all. That room shot was a tricky one indeed. I ended up using this awesome function in Photoshop CS2 called "Merge to HDR" to achieve the dynamic range balance. Only problem with it is you do lose the fish, but here the idea is show the aquarium in relation to the space. Doing photography for a image-driven book really challenged me to find ways to capture a difficult subject-- the aquarium in an architectural setting. I learned there's an unwritten rule among architectural photograhers-- if there's an aquarium in a space- AVOID IT! That's sad, but somewhat understandable.


Jeff,

Well done. Tank / aquascape / room furniture is excellent.

As for as photography, why not continue to use RAW output and later Layer Masking. Extremely easy and always successful in aquatic photography. I have used HDR on many occassions in landscape photography and I was quite pleased with the outcome but when it comes to aquatic photography, RAW / Layer Masking is just IT in my humble honest opinion.

Here is an example. One of Luiz's tanks during Houston visit.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, Jay. I am with you on that. Actually, that room shot was the first time I tried it, and it worked out pretty good. Merge to HDR is not something I think I will use often in the future, but it is a cool feature to have in the arsenal- for the right situation. 
Always shoot RAW- no doubt. Layer Masking is the way to go- you are right. That shot of Luis' tankis very nice indeed.


----------



## GoHan (Aug 14, 2004)

woo..............cool!!!!!!!
very very beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Thanks Go Han. Your site and tanks and photography are spectacular as well. Congratulations on AGA placing this year! You know what you are doing for sure.


----------



## Overfloater (Apr 2, 2004)

Beautiful tank as always Jeff. You have the experience and it shows in all your work. I am just now starting to get an eye for composition after about 3.5 years  Keep up the good work!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

I really appreciate that. Thanks so much.


----------



## nagesh (Jul 21, 2005)

hi, great setup.keep it up.
nagesh s.


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

inspiring layout and good choice of plants. love it. makes use of every inch...


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

Interesting layout. I like the height in the center with nothing around the edges. It's like looking at a forest in the middle of an empty field. That room looks like a great place to read a book too.


----------

